# slingshot carving



## duffman6988 (Sep 22, 2019)

This is gonna be my First time carving a natural fork. I was wondering what style u recommend for this one.something easy that i can do with a rasp


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

All I'd suggest is, file away for a while and then hold it as if you were going to shoot it and then file some more. Eventually, you'll have a natural fork that fits you like a glove.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Single rasp or a four in one?


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

It looks like you're well on your way


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the finished custom Natty.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

devils son in law said:


> All I'd suggest is, file away for a while and then hold it as if you were going to shoot it and then file some more. Eventually, you'll have a natural fork that fits you like a glove.


I agree.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

No right or wrong way. Just make it feel the way you want it to feel. 
Nice Labrador btw.


----------



## duffman6988 (Sep 22, 2019)

flipgun said:


> Single rasp or a four in one?


a semi circle rasp


----------



## Ubamajuba (Jun 16, 2019)

Thats the best rasp for natural forks with curves. I can recomend a semi circle file too. Less sanding


----------

